# Afirma testing results "suspicious"



## mamatomykam (Feb 14, 2015)

My first biopsy came back as suspicious for follicular neoplasm. My doc brought me back into do molecular testing with Afirma. Those results came back as suspicious. So he says it's a 40% chance of cancer and that I will need surgery. Have any of you gotten this result and after surgery, it was benign? I am meeting with my doctor on Friday to discuss my options for surgery. I absolutely don't want surgery and am really torn up over this. Are there any other tests I can ask for?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Have you had your thyroglobulin and TgAB tested? Have you had a RAIU scan?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract
http://www.wikigenes.org/e/gene/e/7173.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf
(Copy and paste into your browser)

joplin1975 has asked some good questions and I concur.

Furnishing info which may help you decide.

So, it would be wise to get the Thyroglobulin and the Thyroglobulin AB.

I must comment though that you have a great doc and you may be placing yourself in good stead to heed his advice.

hugs,


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Nobody "wants" this surgery -

It's an easy surgery for most ( and I compare to other surgeries I have had including 2 c-sections)

Recovery physically is quick - dialing in med's can take awhile, but some people have good luck from the beginning.

If it were me, I would opt for a total thyroid removal with the suspicion of cancer. Even if benign, nodules will cause unpredictable thyroid hormone shifts.


----------



## mamatomykam (Feb 14, 2015)

I have not had an RAIU scan. What is that? The only antibody test they did so far was TPO and they were 7-normal.

I will check out these links, thank you.

I know that nobody "wants" this surgery. I guess I am afraid because I have a 2 year old son who is used to being with me at all times. I'm worried about being away from him and I'm worried about feeling terrible after and trying to get levels right. I'm especially worried about RAI and possibly having to be away from him for a week. He sleeps with me and he still nurses. I have also gained so much weight and I'm afraid after my thyroid is out that I will just gain more. Obviously if this is what I need to do to be around for my baby, I will do whatever needs to be done. I'm really scared. I feel overwhelmed


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, here's the thing...

If it is cancer, there's no reason to think RAI is automatic. There's a big movement to pull back on the use of RAI. The smaller the nodule, the less likely RAI will be prescribed. So, one way to look at this is if you can get the surgery done sooner rather than later, you are minimizing your possible need for RAI.

RAIU is a test in which they give you a radioactive iodine pill (a different isotope than the one used for RAI). After they give you a scan and see how well the cells uptake the iodine (only thyroid cells uptake iodine). Generally, cancerous thyroid cells show up as either not uptaking the iodine or uptaking it at a significantly slower rate. If the nodule is not cancerous, most of the time, the cells will uptake the iodine like the other thyroid cells.

Regardless, I would push hard for the Tg/TgAB test as soon as possible.


----------

